# Mundane Pictures of the West



## mojo pixy (Apr 13, 2017)

Inspired by the excellent Mundane Pictures of the North thread, I'd like to open a similar thread for The West. I live in Bristol but I get about Wales and the South West (Mundane Pictures of Wales are welcome as Wales is definitely _West_).

I touched nothing for this picture, I just found a good angle.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 13, 2017)

A very full New Cut.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 13, 2017)

And some nice forestry, up above Talybont.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 14, 2017)

I took this a while ago, but I love its mundane-ness. A soft day at Temple Meads Station, this view won't exist soon so enjoy it...


----------



## wiskey (Apr 14, 2017)

I thought we already had a thread like this for the West ... I shall contribute later.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 14, 2017)

I thought there ought to be, but when I searched there didn't seem to be. Shameful.


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 24, 2017)

The river Exe


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2017)

An empty road in Buckland Tout-Saints, Devon


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 25, 2017)

A signpost on a footpath


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 25, 2017)

A sign, in some Somerset woodlands, pointing to a golden future if only we could heed it.


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 25, 2017)

I must have a few for this. I'll be back!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 26, 2017)

Dead dolphin on Thurlestone beach


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 26, 2017)

Someone hiding in Greenbank Cemetery:


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks like Medusa found her


----------



## Sea Star (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2017)

A boat which has somehow managed to sink on dry land. Instow, North Devon


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 7, 2017)

Some sheep, in North Cornwall, Yesterday.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 2, 2017)

This picture belongs on several threads, but I'm leaving it here because it's from Devon the other day. It could be better but we were moving at 40mph and a child was begging loudly for a go and trying to grab the camera.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 2, 2017)

No need to say where this is (in fact I'm going to stop doing that)


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 6, 2017)

Meanwhile in  Devon


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> An empty road in Buckland Tout-Saints, Devon
> 
> View attachment 105238



Devon is made of actual magic. Round about sunrise/sunset the land shines like nowhere else on earth.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 19, 2017)

Like this kind of


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 19, 2017)

That's Somerset tbf.

This one is Devon, and I think you're right about that around mid-afternoon too...


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 19, 2017)

Let's have some Wales for balance. Endless shades of green and grey.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## de_dog (Jun 19, 2017)

From May, down a Cornish lane


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 19, 2017)

I like the contrast between spectacular and mundane. The mud helps.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 19, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


>




I can't help but think how long that wood would keep my woodburner going


----------



## 1927 (Jun 25, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A signpost on a footpath
> 
> View attachment 105242


where the hell is that if is Poole is 168miles and Minehead 462?????


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 25, 2017)

South Devon, to get to Minehead you'd need to walk around Cornwall, through North Devon and on to Somerset...


----------



## marty21 (Jun 25, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> A signpost on a footpath
> 
> View attachment 105242


I was at that sign post a few weeks ago


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 25, 2017)

marty21 said:


> I was at that sign post a few weeks ago



''Tis a damn fine signpost


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 15, 2018)

The other night round are way


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 20, 2018)

1927 said:


> where the hell is that if is Poole is 168miles and Minehead 462?????



It says 'Start Point' on the post, so I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say it's at Start Point.

The South West coast path is very long. Penzance to St Ives is about ten miles across country, or something daft like 40 miles round the coast path. There are also lots of estuaries without bridges so if you wanted to walk round the coast without recourse to ferries you're looking at huge detours round the Dart, Camel, Exe and Fal estuaries.

Intersting fact: it was the bewildering nature of Britain's coastline and the impossibility of accurately measuring it which first inspired the field of fractal geometry. The UK has more coastline than Mexico, despite Mexico having about eight times as much land as well as extensive peninsulas and numerous islands.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 20, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> It says 'Start Point' on the post, so I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say it's at Start Point.
> 
> The South West coast path is very long. Penzance to St Ives is about ten miles across country, or something daft like 40 miles round the coast path. There are also lots of estuaries without bridges so if you wanted to walk round the coast without recourse to ferries you're looking at huge detours round the Dart, Camel, Exe and Fal estuaries.
> 
> Intersting fact: it was the bewildering nature of Britain's coastline and the impossibility of accurately measuring it which first inspired the field of fractal geometry. The UK has more coastline than Mexico, despite Mexico having about eight times as much land as well as extensive peninsulas and numerous islands.


Doh! Of course. I feel a fool now!


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 24, 2018)

Walking the country at night.


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 5, 2018)

I did a photo essay on Mawgan Porth out of Season.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 6, 2018)

RoyReed said:


> I did a photo essay on Mawgan Porth out of Season.



Porthcothan, not far up the coast from here, has some wonderful rock formations including a huge collapsed cave system.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 6, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Porthcothan, not far up the coast from here, has some wonderful rock formations including a huge collapsed cave system.



Indeed it does.


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 6, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Porthcothan, not far up the coast from here, has some wonderful rock formations including a huge collapsed cave system.


From there up to Tintagel is pretty much the best bit of coast in the country.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 6, 2018)

RoyReed said:


> From there up to Tintagel is pretty much the best bit of coast in the country.



I'd throw in Boscastle and Crackington as well but yeah.


----------



## RoyReed (Feb 6, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'd throw in Boscastle and Crackington as well but yeah.


I wouldn't disagree.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 6, 2018)

RoyReed said:


> From there up to Tintagel is pretty much the best bit of coast in the country.



Around from Ilfercombe to Combe Martin is in with a shout I reckon.


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2018)

Sheep, Dartmoor.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 7, 2018)

BristolTechno said:


> Around from Ilfercombe to Combe Martin is in with a shout I reckon.



I've got one parent in Ilfracombe and one in Boscastle so I'm never short of pretty places to visit


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 6, 2018)

The road from Torcross to Blackpool Sands didn’t enjoy the winter...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 3, 2018)

Obviously this is a couple of weeks old, since there are clouds in the sky...


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 3, 2018)

EtA, sorry for the size. I tried the thumbnail instead but too small. MASSIVE DEAD TREE


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 18, 2018)

^ face in the corner is Mojo Jr, reading the sign on the wall:

 

Oh yeah my walks round Bristol are proper exciting


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2018)

Dawn visits Stab Towers


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2018)

Hengrove Death Goth Posse


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2018)

Knowle West cropping


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 18, 2018)

BRI Instructions Before Leaving Earth


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> View attachment 141574



Site of many a fine lost weekend at Stert Beach


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 19, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Site of many a fine lost weekend at Stert Beach


Close... about 30 miles north of Stert,  Oldbury.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 19, 2018)

Ah, looks like Hinckley


----------



## kebabking (Jul 19, 2018)

There used to be an excellent pub there called the Windbound, it was right on the river bank - I used to cycle down there from home for a cheeky lemonade a packet of pork scratchings and watch the world go by...


----------



## kebabking (Jul 27, 2018)

Portishead lido. We were here at 9.15am. kids having an excellent time...


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 26, 2018)

Excuse the mismatch, I couldn't fit it all in one frame...
Lovely misty autumn morning though. Had to be shared.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 23, 2019)

_Visibility, good._


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 27, 2019)

Busy bay. Also, much colder than it looks!


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 27, 2019)

And this made me proper lol .. further down that''s a bloke carving wooden gnomes and selling them from his van by the side of the road


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Idaho (Feb 26, 2019)

Sunny window cill with gloomy City wall behind.


----------



## Flipstick (Feb 26, 2019)

That's not mundane, it's beautiful!


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 11, 2019)

Idaho is that in Swanage?!


----------



## Idaho (Mar 11, 2019)

Exeter. And using my crappy 4 year old, taped together s5.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 11, 2019)

Heh. The wall and garden looks super like a place we stayed in swanage, would have been a super odd coincidence!


----------



## Idaho (Mar 13, 2019)

As my humble office window cill lichen got so much love, here is a morning pic with a gloomy lichen and sunny lawn and wall.


----------



## rowan (Apr 4, 2019)

Not sure if this will show up, nothing comes up on the preview, but this is a typically mundane sunset taken near me


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 4, 2021)

Two from a recent wander.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 4, 2021)

Some recent sunsets from my doorstep... (not tampered with, beyond whatever the camera does by itself)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2021)

mojo pixy said:


> View attachment 161322



Ilfracombe?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 4, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ilfracombe?


Other end .. that was in Teignmouth 

Edit to add: here we are again on the end of May bank holiday...
(funfair is in town, that tall white crane is in fact a hellish g-force ride called _fuck that for a fuckin laugh. _Or should be.)


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 5, 2021)

I quite like Mundane as a feature. A couple more.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 10, 2021)

Newlyn Harbour  - couple weeks ago.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 20, 2021)

Mundane?
Clevedon. Not too bad if you like this type of thing...


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 20, 2021)

Some from a recent cycle. The sun does affect how Mundane a picture is though I think.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 23, 2021)

Yours for £1500 .. two broken legs and six months in traction


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 27, 2021)

Trip to Bridgwater.


----------



## mojo pixy (Aug 3, 2021)

As if a tiny bit of Bristol (a bit with rubbish graffiti) broke away and landed in Devon...


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 3, 2021)

Like it. I've sent the Mecca and subway ones to my family as birthday cards.


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 1, 2021)

The bollards. BS10


----------



## [62] (Sep 2, 2021)

St Davids Hill fingerpoint.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 2, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 286405


Love it


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 3, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> View attachment 291032


First time I ever went to Bristol, I jumped on the Parkway train at Paddington, having just missed the Temple Meads-bound one I had originally planned on getting.

Imagine my confusion on getting dropped off in what was essentially the middle of the countryside expecting to be in the throbbing heart of what then was the UK's seventh largest city 😂


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 17, 2021)

BristolEcho said:


> View attachment 301323


Used to wheel the babber past there on the way to the childminder of a morn


----------



## BristolEcho (Dec 17, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Used to wheel the babber past there on the way to the childminder of a morn


Took it on my way to get my covid test. Next door In the park obviously.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 21, 2022)

I mean, I think this is mundane because it's literally my walk to work .. I just happen to live in a very beautiful place


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 21, 2022)

Turn left, and it's all


----------



## izz (Jan 21, 2022)

Where is that mojo pixy ?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 21, 2022)

Newton Abbot


----------



## izz (Jan 21, 2022)

mojo pixy said:


> Newton Abbot


looks lush, in a 'land that time forgot' way


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 21, 2022)

izz said:


> looks lush, in a 'land that time forgot' way


Totnes is only a few miles up the road, I think it leaks out a bit  more seriously, Dartmoor is right in the neighbourhood and it can all get very lush and shimmery, especially when the sun is low.


----------



## izz (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## izz (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## izz (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 24, 2022)

izz said:


> View attachment 307235


That sword must have really pissed off the Mafia


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 27, 2022)

Spoiler: strong stomach advisory


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 27, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 307695
> View attachment 307694


Like the second one there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 28, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Like the second one there.


Every day without fail those pricks would block the pavement and force you to push your pram into the road


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 28, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> View attachment 307697


Chances are most people in Bristol have accepted a cheeky cash bung to let _Casualty, Skins, Teachers, Sherlock _or_ Doctor Who_ film in their gaff 🤣


----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 4, 2022)

funny trees raind ere...


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 6, 2022)

W-S-M


----------



## [62] (Feb 6, 2022)

Neopardy. Sounds like a music genre.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 6, 2022)

[62] said:


> Neopardy. Sounds like a music genre.
> 
> View attachment 308953


All the fun of popular TV quiz show _Jeopardy!_, all the gloomy goth rockery of Fields Of The Nephilim


----------



## Idaho (Feb 6, 2022)

Cold and windy upper teign valley looking like hot Mediterranean scrub.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 18, 2022)

Post Eunice rainbow sun Exeter


----------



## izz (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## izz (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Idaho (Apr 8, 2022)

Exe near thorverton
Exe at Exeter


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Jun 5, 2022)

training pitch at Sandy Park


----------



## BristolEcho (Jun 16, 2022)

Yate or Gloucester?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Yate or Gloucester?
> 
> View attachment 327450


Spirals or Crackers?


----------



## spring-peeper (Jun 28, 2022)

R. Holloway, Dealer in Marine Stores at the corner of Trenchard and Colston Streets, Bristol, England  in 1866.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2022)

spring-peeper said:


> R. Holloway, Dealer in Marine Stores at the corner of Trenchard and Colston Streets, Bristol, England  in 1866.
> 
> View attachment 329282


Not too long after that was all ripped up and The Griffin went up  

<Paging grtho>


----------



## Idaho (Jun 28, 2022)

Curtain twitching neighbour checking me out while I put the bike away.


----------



## izz (Jul 2, 2022)

Newsagents, Wells high Street:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 2, 2022)

Wicked love the top and bottom ones.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2022)

St Mary Redcliffe, Bristol


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2022)

Welsh Back, Bristol (near Eddie Shoestring's radio station rather than Del Boy's wine bar)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2022)

Castle Park, Bristol


----------



## Idaho (Jul 3, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 330120View attachment 330119View attachment 330121View attachment 330122


The bottom one is chagford common? Near fernworthy?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 3, 2022)

weltweit said:


> View attachment 330175


Where San Francisco stole all its best ideas from


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 3, 2022)

weltweit said:


> View attachment 330175


I love this one by the way.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> I love this one by the way.


Here is one at night with star trails from 2018.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 3, 2022)

Another angel I took.


----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 3, 2022)

It's beautiful around there. Have you seen the abandoned amusement park?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> It's beautiful around there. Have you seen the abandoned amusement park?


No, where is that?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2022)

Those blue rails in your photo look like a later addition, do you know what purpose they serve?


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 3, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Those blue rails in your photo look like a later addition, do you know what purpose they serve?


Holding it all up probably 

Not my picture but this is the amusement park...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 3, 2022)

Idaho said:


> The bottom one is chagford common? Near fernworthy?



Haytor I think.


----------



## izz (Aug 3, 2022)

Lost lead


----------



## izz (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 22, 2022)

izz said:


> View attachment 339117


Mr Bean finally took the plunge and went electric?


----------



## izz (Aug 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Mr Bean finally took the plunge and went electric?


I have not the faintest idea what that thing is, so, quite probably 😊


----------



## izz (Sep 8, 2022)

Glastonbury 😃


----------



## izz (Sep 12, 2022)

Not the faintest idea what this is so I'm leaving it behind 😃


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 12, 2022)

izz said:


> Not the faintest idea what this is so I'm leaving it behind 😃


Someone shaved their bits and wanted to save up enough to stuff a cushion?


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Nov 12, 2022)

Cafe in Torquay


----------

